# المنتديات الإسلامية > المنتدى الإسلامي >  >  من معاجز الإمام المهدي (عليه السلام)

## كاظمي أحسائي

*من معاجز المهدي ( عليه الصلاة والسلام )* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ,,,,,,

هناك معاجز لاتحصى للائمة عليهم السلام ومن الواجب علينا معرفه القدر الممكن منها لاخذ العبره منها 

ومعرفه فضل الائمه عليهم السلام على شيعتهم .

واقتصر النظر في بعض معاجر الامام المنتظر (عج) ارواحنا لتراب مقدمه الفداء.

والرجاء من الاخوة الذين يعرفون أي معجزه عن الامام(عج) وضعها هنا لتعم الفائدة 

قصة أهالى البحرين


عندما كانت البحرين تحت سيطرة الأوربيين جعلوا عليها واليا من المسلمين طلبا لرضا أهلها, وكان هذا 

الحاكم ناصبيًا, وله وزير اشد نصبا منه, وقد اخذ يؤذي أهالي البحرين لحبهم آل بيت رسول الله (صلى الله 
عليه واله وسلم) ويتوسل بكل وسيله لإهلاكهم وإنزال الضرر بهم.

في احد الأيام دخل الوزير وبيده رمانه, ولما أخذها منه وجد عبارة مكتوب عليها 

(لا اله الاالله محمد رسول الله, أبو بكر وعمر وعثمان وعلي خلفاء رسول الله).

تأمل الوالي فيما رأى فوجد أن الكتابة من الرمانة بما لايمكن أن تكون من صناعة البشر, فاندهش وقال 

الوزير: هذه ايه بينه وحجه دامغة على أبطال مذهب الرافضة, فما تقول لو عرضناها على الأهالي؟

قال الوزير: أصلحك الله, إن هؤلاء جماعه متعصبون, ينكرون البراهين, فلابد من استعمال الشدة معهم, 

وعللا هذا أرى أن تحضرهم عندك وتريهم الرمانة فان قبلوا وعادوا الى مذهبنا كان لك الثواب الجزيل, 

وان أبوا إلا البقاء على ضلالهم فخيرهم بين ثلاث: 

إما إن يؤدوا الجزية وهم صاغرون وإما أن يأتوا بجواب عن هذه الايه البينة وإما أن تقتل رجالهم وتسبى 

نساءهم وأولادهم وتأخذ أموالهم غنيمة. 

استحسن الوالي رأي الوزير وأرسل إلى علماء الشيعة وأخيارهم من أهل البحرين وبعد أن حضروا عرض 

عليهم الرمانة واخبرهم بما عزم عليه أن لم باتوا بجواب شاف من القتل والأسر ومصادره الأموال أو اخذ 

الجزية منهم وهم صاغرون كالكفار .

تحير القوم في أمر الرمانة ولم يقدروا على الجواب وقد تغيرت وجوههم وارتعدت فرائضهم فقال وجهاؤهم: 

أيها الوالي أمهلنا ثلاثة أيام, فلعلنا نأتيك بجواب عن ذلك ترتضيه , وان لم نفعل فاحكم فينا بما شئت .

وافق الوالي على طلبهم, وخرجوا من عنده خائفين متحيرين , فاجتمعوا في مجلس عام لهم وتبادلوا الآراء 

في ذلك , واتفقوا على ان يختاروا عشرة أشخاص من صلحائهم وزهادهم , ثم اختاروا من العشرة ثلاثة, 

وقالوا لأحدهم : اخرج الليلة إلى الصحراء واعبد الله فيها , وليكن منك استغاثة بصاحب الزمان (عجل الله فرجه ) لعله يبين لك المخرج من هذه الداهية الدهماء.

خرج الرجل إلى الصحراء وقضى الليل متعبدا خاشعا باكيا يدعو الله ويستغيث بصاحب الزمان (عجل الله فرجه ) , ولكن لم ير شيئا وعاد في الصباح خائبا.

وفي الليلة الثانية خرج رجل ثان منهم إلى الصحراء وقضى ليله كصاحبه دون ان يحصل على جواب 

للمعضلة فرجع في الصباح يائسا.

زاد اضطراب الشيعة فلم تبق لديهم إلا ليلة واحدة فلو عاد الثالث بعدها خائبا فماذا سيحل بهم ؟!.

خرج الرجل الثالث إلى الصحراء وكان احد الصلحاء الأتقياء واسمه محمد بن عيسى, فجلس في مكان منها 

داعيا مستغيثا في ذلك الظلام الدامس. لقد بكى محمد بن عيسى في تلك الليلة كثيرا وطلب من الله عز وجل 

أن ينقد المؤمنين من اهل البحرين ويكشف عنهم البلية بواسطة صاحب الزمان (عجل الله فرجه).

وفي أواخر الليل سمع صوتا يقول له: يا محمد بن عيسى مالي أراك على هذه الحالة؟! ومااخرجك إلى هذه البرية؟!.

قال دعني أيها الرجل فاني خرجت لأمر عظيم وخطب جسيم لا اذكره إلا لأمامي الذي لا يقدر على كشفه غيره.

قال: يا محمد بن عيسى, أنا صاحب الأمر فاذكر حاجتك.

قال: ان كنت صاحب الأمر حقا فأنت تعلم قصتي وحاجتي .

قال : نعم , انك خرجت لما دهمكم من أمر الرمانة وما كتب عليها , وما توعدكم به الأمير.

يقول محمد بن عيسى: لما سمعت ذلك منه اتجهت إليه وقلت: نعم مولاي, انك إمامنا وملاذنا والقادر على 

كشف هذا البلاء عنا.

قال عليه السلام: يا محمد بن عيسى إن في دار الوزير شجره رمان, فلما حملت ثمرها صنع شيئا من الطين 

على هيئة الرمانة وجعلها نصفين وكتب في داخل كل نصف بعض تلك الكتابة ثم وضعها على الرمانة وشد 

هما عليها وهي صغيره حتى اثر فيها وصارت هكذا. فإذا مضيتم إذا إلى الوالي فقل له: جئتك بالجواب 

ولكني لا أبديه إلا في دار الوزير فإذا مضيتم إلى داره فانظر عن يمينك ترى فيها غرفه, فقل للوالي : لا 

أجيبك إلا في تلك الغرفة وسيأبى الوزير ذلك , وعليك أن تبالغ في طلبك ولا ترضى إلا بصعودها , فإذا 

صعد فاصعد معه ولا تتركه وحده يتقدم , فإذا دخلت الغرفة رأيت كوة فيها كيس أبيض فانهض إليه وخذه 

وافتحه فسترى فيه تلك الطينة التي عملها لهذه الحيلة, ثم ضعها إمام الوالي وضع الرمانة فيها لينكشف له 

الحال جليا.

وقل ايضا للوالي : ان لنا معجزة اخرى , وهي أن هذه الرمانة ليس الا الرماد والدخان , وان أردت صحة 

ذلك فأمر الوزير بكسرها . فاذا كسرها طار الرماد على وجهه ولحيته.

لما سمع محمد بن عيسى ذلك فرح فرحا شديدا وانصرف الى أهله بالبشارة والسرور.

وفي الصباح مضوا إلى الوالي ففعل محمد بن عيسى ما أمره الإمام عليه السلام به, فكان كما اخبره فتعجب 

الوالي من ذلك وقال له: من أخبرك بهذا؟

قال: اخبرني صاحب الزمان عليه السلام.

قال الوالي: ومن هو؟.

فاخبره بالأئمة واحدا بعد واحد إلى أن انتهى إلى صاحب الزمان (عجل الله فرجه).

فقال الوالي: مد يدك فأنا أشهد أن لا اله إلا الله وأن محمداً عبده ورسوله, وأن الخليفة بعده بلا فصل أمير 

المؤمنين علي (عليه السلام).

ثم اقر بالأئمة إلى اخرهم وحسن إيمانه, وأمر بقتل الوزير واعتذر إلى أهالي البحرين وأحسن إليهم.*م**ن**ق**ول*

----------


## شمعه تحترق

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد 

أحسنتم أخي كاظمي بوركت يمناك

والحمدلله الذي جعلنا من الموالين المحبين لأهل البيت سلام الله عليهم

ونسأل الله أن يرزقنا واياكم شفاعتهم وإدراك دولة قائمهم عجل الله فرجه الشريف

 موفقين

----------


## كاظمي أحسائي

الحمد لله الذي جعلنا موالين ومحبين 

مشكورة  أختي الكريمة على التواصل الحار 

وفقك الله 

تحياتي

----------


## السيد السيد

شكرا االمعجزه الامام المهدي (عج)

----------


## كاظمي أحسائي

الشكر لله أولاً وأخيراً

تحياتي ومشكورين على المرور والتواصل

----------


## أمل الظهور

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وآهلك اعدائهم ياارب

مشكور اخوي على عرضك لهذه المعجزه جزاك الله خير

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

*الحمد لله على نعمة الولاية*
*ويسلمو خوي على نقل المعجزة*

----------


## كاظمي أحسائي

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد

تسلموا إخواني على تواصلكم معي

تحياتي وأشواقي وإلكم أنثر أشواقي

----------


## نور الهدى

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

الله يعطيك العافية خيو كاظم على النقل 

وجعله الله في ميزان اعمالك 

وجعلك الله من ناشري علوم اهل البيت عليهم السلام 

تحياتي لك اخي الكريم 

ام محمد

----------


## كاظمي أحسائي

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> 
> الله يعطيك العافية خيو كاظم على النقل 
> 
> وجعله الله في ميزان اعمالك 
> 
> وجعلك الله من ناشري علوم اهل البيت عليهم السلام 
> 
> تحياتي لك اخي الكريم 
> ...



*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته*

*الله يعافيش ولا يحرمنا من معانيش* 

*الله يسمع منش أختي العزيزة* 


*تحياتي واشواقي*

----------


## فرح

*يسلموووووووووخيو* 
*ع نقل المعجزه* 
*جعلها الله في ميزان اعمالك* 
*اللهم  ثبتنا على ولاية اهل بيتك الطاهرين* 
*رحم الله والديك خيوووووو*

----------


## كاظمي أحسائي

> *يسلموووووووووخيو* 
> *ع نقل المعجزه* 
> *جعلها الله في ميزان اعمالك* 
> *اللهم ثبتنا على ولاية اهل بيتك الطاهرين* 
> *رحم الله والديك خيوووووو*



 
_نحن في خدمة محمد وآل محمد_ 

_اللهم ثبتنا على ولايتهم والبراءة من أعدائهم_

_مشكورة أختي العزيزة على الوصل_

_تحياتي واشواقي_

----------


## عماد علي

باركالله فيك أخي وحشرك الله مع من أحببت وسقاك الله من ماء الكوثر بيد أمير المؤمنين ع.

----------


## كاظمي أحسائي

> باركالله فيك أخي وحشرك الله مع من أحببت وسقاك الله من ماء الكوثر بيد أمير المؤمنين ع.



*وأنت لا حرمنا الله من معانيك , جعلك الله من المحبين لمحمد وآل محمد* 

*مشكور أخي العزيز على الوصل*

*تحياتي وأشواقي*

----------


## نجمة سهيل

مشكور اخوي على القصة 
انا شفتها مره مسوينها مسرحيه في حسينيه
تسلم وزودنا من معجزات  الامام المهدي عجل الله فرجه

----------


## كاظمي أحسائي

> مشكور اخوي على القصة 
> انا شفتها مره مسوينها مسرحيه في حسينيه
> تسلم وزودنا من معجزات الامام المهدي عجل الله فرجه



 
*بخدمتكم أختي العزيزة*

*تحياتي واشواقي*

----------


## فارس الأحلام

مشكورة أختي وماقصرتي على المعجزة الإمام المهدي عجل الله فرجه

تحياتي لكم

----------


## كاظمي أحسائي

> مشكورة أختي وماقصرتي على المعجزة الإمام المهدي عجل الله فرجه
> 
> تحياتي لكم



*عذراً أنا رجل ولست مرأة* 

*مشكور أخوي على تواصلك*

*تحياتي واشواقي*

----------


## مطوري العالم

*جعلنا الله من انصار الامام المهدي (عج)*

*مشكوره اختي على الموضوع...*

----------


## كاظمي أحسائي

وشبلاكم يا جماعة أنا رجل مو مرة 

تحياتي وأشواقي

----------


## ماجد البحراني

قصة مؤثرة تدعونا لتمسك بآل البيت عليهم أفضل السلام أكثر وأكثر وجزاك الله ألف خير

----------


## كاظمي أحسائي

مشكور عزيزي على الوصل

تحياتي وأشواقي

----------


## الاء

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررا

----------


## كاظمي أحسائي

عفوااااااااً

----------


## ابو طارق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*الحمد لله الذي جعلنا موالين ومحبين* 

*لآل بيت رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وآله* 

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد  وعجل فرجهم* 

*مشكور  على النقل  الرائع*

----------


## كاظمي أحسائي

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*

*مشكور عزيزي محمود سعيد على المرور والتعقيب*

*تحياتي وأشواقي*

----------


## دلوعة السعودية

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد   بشكرك اخوي كاضمي

----------


## دلوعة السعودية

بشكرك

----------


## دلوعة السعودية

اتلتيليي

----------


## صالح 48

بالأذن من المشرف.....

المعجزة هي الأمر الخارق للعادة مقارن الإدعاء النبوة.

يا  اخي يا حبيبي
صاحب الزمان(عج) لم يدعي النبوة
هذه كرامة و ليست معجزة............

----------


## احاسيس الحنان

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمديعطيك العافية يا اختي على هالقصة او مشكورة مع الشكر الجزيل لك
او يعطيك الف عافية
                              تحياتي القلبية والمحنة لك

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد ..*
*ثبتنا الله وإياكم على ولاية أمير المؤمنين عليه أفضل الصلاة وأزكى السلام ..*
*ورزقنا الله وإياكم في الدنيا زيارتهم وفي الأخرة شفاعتهم ..*
*وأكحل نواظرنا بنظرة منا إلى صاحب العصر والزمان عجل الله فرجة الشريف ..*
*شكرا لجهودكم الراااائعة ..*
*في ميزان أعمالكم أن شاء الله ..*
*بإنتظار القادم المشرق ..*
*تحياااااااااااتي ..*
*للدموع إحساس ..*

----------


## وردة البستان

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد 

يسلمو

يعطيك الف عافيه اخوي ع القصه

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

*اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم*



*سلمت يمناك على هذة الباذرة الطيبة*


*وجزاك الله خيرً*


*قد سمعت بهذة المعجزة ولكن بصيغة اخرى وبإيجاز* 


*فرحمك الله على ما اوضحت فيها* 


*دمتــ بود*

----------


## king of love

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد

----------

